# K2SO4 Solution Precipitation ?



## Gorillastomp (3 Dec 2021)

I don't know if this is normal for a K2So4 Solution, in my solution there is some kind of gray precipitation at the bottom of the bottle. Wondering what is causing that. Could it be the quality of the K2S04 ? There is some gray grains in the dry salts and i think this is what is precipitating or not dissolving.


----------



## MichaelJ (4 Dec 2021)

Hi @Gorillastomp Cant really make out the pictures... did you mix the solution yourself? What product did you use?  if so, how much water vs. Potassium Sulphate (K2SO4) ? ... you should be able to add quite a bit of K2SO4 to water before it saturates at room temperature. I think a 1:10 ratio should still be soluble (say 100g in 1 Liter of water). My best guess is that the salt may be "contaminated" with some other compound, which may or may no be consequential. 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Gorillastomp (4 Dec 2021)

Yeah sorry, this my own solution i make in a 2L container. The current ratio is 200g of K2SO4 in 2L of hot water (Tap water) to help for solubility. If i use room temperature water it doesn't mix completely .After the mix, there is a bit of this deposit but it kind of stack up over time, probably when the solution settle after being mixed.

This is a dry salt i can get here in canada from aaaquatic.

@MichaelJ So i assume normally there should not be any residue ?


----------



## MichaelJ (4 Dec 2021)

Gorillastomp said:


> Yeah sorry, this my own solution i make in a 2L container. The current ratio is 200g of K2SO4 in 2L of hot water (Tap water) to help for solubility. If i use room temperature water it doesn't mix completely .After the mix, there is a bit of this deposit but it kind of stack up over time, probably when the solution settle after being mixed.
> 
> This is a dry salt i can get here in canada from aaaquatic.


100g/l should be soluble at 25 C... but if its "contaminated" thats a different story depending on the contaminant.  Try and mix 100g in 2 Liter, let it reach room temperature, shake it and see... and just double the dose of the solution if you decide to use it.

do you have a link to the product on aaaquatic ?

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Gorillastomp (4 Dec 2021)

AAA Potassium Sulfate K2SO4 - AAA Aquatic
					

Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) is a source of Potassium (K) necessary for protein synthesis and for plants to metabolize Iron (Fe).  Sulfur (S) is essential for root development. Potassium Sulfate is useful alternative to kcl when chloride sensitive plants are present Guaranteed Analysis: Soluble...



					aaaquatic.com


----------



## MichaelJ (4 Dec 2021)

Gorillastomp said:


> AAA Potassium Sulfate K2SO4 - AAA Aquatic
> 
> 
> Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) is a source of Potassium (K) necessary for protein synthesis and for plants to metabolize Iron (Fe).  Sulfur (S) is essential for root development. Potassium Sulfate is useful alternative to kcl when chloride sensitive plants are present Guaranteed Analysis: Soluble...
> ...


Sounds good to me. Forgot to mention... use distilled (or RO) water. Not sure how it is in Canada but down here we  get a gallon (3.78L) for less than a buck - that takes out any guesswork of possible interaction with whatever is in your tap water.
Cheers,
Michael


----------



## MichaelJ (4 Dec 2021)

If your worried about the AAA product, try this instead.  I believe they ship to Canada - its $3/lbs.


----------



## Gorillastomp (4 Dec 2021)

Thanks @MichaelJ, it seems Nilog doesn't ship to Canada. GLA Fertilizer does, i may try with them eventually. What color the salt should look ? I can clearly see different shade of this salt in a bag. I stored it in a bigger bag to take less space.


----------



## Gorillastomp (4 Dec 2021)

MichaelJ said:


> Forgot to mention... use distilled (or RO) water.


Yeah i have an RO/DI unit but i never use it. I will try to mix with that next time. I am still wondered by the grayish look of the salt.


----------



## Oldguy (4 Dec 2021)

Gorillastomp said:


> quality of the K2S04


I use gardening grade pot sulphate, always get a few gritty bits and a grey tinge to the solution which settles out in a day or so nothing to worry about.

Now use pot nitrate and pot di hydrogen phosphate with a few grams of pot sulphate as my macro mix. For water I use tap water. With so little of the sulphate the solution is clear.

Hope this is of some help.


----------

